# is it ok to cook at 205?



## mnola917 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've got my smoker at full blast and its about 205 degrees due to the cold weather, besides the fact that it will take longer, is it going to affect quality?


----------



## white cloud (Feb 10, 2009)

Well it sure would help to know what kindda smoker your using. Thats why it is a tradition here to introduce yourself and your equipment. otherwise no answers will come your way. The threAD IS CALLED ROLL CALL.


----------



## mnola917 (Feb 10, 2009)

well, I already did that a while back, then my account got lost.  Ill do it again though.


----------



## smoke freak (Feb 10, 2009)

Ditto on the roll call,

205 would be the low end.

However... With certain cuts of meat (brisket, beef ribs to name a couple) do very well at the lowest and slowest you can pull off (205-230). Just takes longer. Butts do well at 240 -260. 

My 2 cents...


----------



## mnola917 (Feb 10, 2009)

btw, Im using a homemade garbage can smoker.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 10, 2009)

If you can get the meat from 40 degrees to 140 degrees in less than 4 hours your fine at 205*


----------



## mnola917 (Feb 10, 2009)

Why does it matter how long it takes to escape the danger zone.  I thought as long as you cooked it further than 140 you were clear.


----------



## smoke freak (Feb 10, 2009)

I used to think the same but much has been said that makes me believe that if you let the bacteria grow and then kill it with heat you create other toxins. Its a wonder I aint dead yet.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 10, 2009)

Heres some info on that you may also want to check into a welding blanket to wrap the smoker in during the cold temps

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ht=food+safety


----------



## white cloud (Feb 10, 2009)

Not true. It is true the time limit on the danger zone is met. I believe you need more experience to determine if you can achieve this on that homeade smoker. If this can smoker is of the charcoal variety then you need more air inlet and a good exhaust as well. Keep the exhaust en wide open ( if it not a huge hole ). Plus is or if the coal is in a pan or basket will determine alot also. ?????????????????????????


----------



## mnola917 (Feb 10, 2009)

its electric, I use a hot plate for heat so it can only get so high.  In my garage I got it up to 250 no problem, but I would rather not leave a heat source unattended in  my garage for long periods of time.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 10, 2009)

What he said. Thinner cuts will do fine, I often smoke ribs/fish at 200-210 as they can get to 140 quicker than thicker cuts of meat.


----------



## mnola917 (Feb 10, 2009)

pineywoods, how much will the welding blanket help?  Is it insulated or just fireproof?  Also, wont that prevent proper air flow?  I use a big cardboard box as a windbreaker sometimes with a few holes cut in the base of it for airflow, but it only gets me about 15 degrees hotter when its under 40 outside


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry I'm not gonna be much help I live in FL but I know some wrap in welding blankets just don't cover the intake or exhaust. Hopefully somebody that uses one will have better info for you


----------



## mnola917 (Feb 10, 2009)

you're lucky you dont have to deal with these winter months.  Although I just started smoking, I've been grilling for years and the winter always makes it tough, especially because me and the guys cant gather around the grill with a cold brew in our hands.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 10, 2009)

If ya build a big enough bon fire ya can


----------



## mnola917 (Feb 10, 2009)

we tried that once before, turns out a bunch of drunk guys and fire can be a problem.


----------



## smoke freak (Feb 10, 2009)

And thats a fact!


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 11, 2009)

yep 205 no problem at all. I've run all my smokes at or below 200. And aprt from ribs - which were my only failure to date - everything cooks just fine and in fact if you read the smoking books - particularly rytek kutas bible - he recommends never smoking much above 160 anyway :-)


----------



## capt dan (Feb 11, 2009)

Depends one what meat/food you are smoking. Fish and jerky, sausage, fine, butts and briskets and  poultry large cuts, no  way.You will never got a butt or brisket to temp at 205 unless you have 2 days to do it, and it will be dry, and poultry will just make you sick.

Stick to fish and jerky, you'll be fine.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 11, 2009)

Ya, sorry bro but at 160*, you are COLD smoking.
I would never advise someone to cook below 200, common sense says theirs NO reason to cook below 225.
You gain NOTHING by cooking at that low of temp except the risk of getting you or someone else sick! 

Good post Dan!


----------

